# لماذا نذهب للكنيسه ؟؟؟



## n880 (19 مايو 2007)

كتب أحد المترددين على الكنائس رسالة لمحرر أحد الصحف ، واشتكى فيها أن الذهاب للكنائس كل يوم أحد لا يبدو شيئا معقولا . وقال " ذهبت أنا للكنيسة لمدة 30 عاما مضت ، وفى بحر هذه المدة استمعت لما يقرب من 3000 عظة . ولكن وحياتي ، أنا لا أستطيع تذكر حتى واحدة منهم لذلك ، أنا اعتقد أنني قد ضيعت وقتي والرعاة هم أيضا يضيعون وقتهم في الوعظ 

هذه الرسالة أثارت جدلا شديدا في عامود باب " خطاب للمحرر " بالجريدة ، وهذا أسعد المحرر . واستمر الجدل بضعة أسابيع حتى كتب أحدهم هذا الرأي الحاسم الذي قال فيه: 

أنني الآن متزوج منذ 30 عاما . وفي بحر هذه المدة طهت زوجتي مشكورة حوالي 32000 وجبة . ولكن وحياتي ، أنني لا أقدر أن أستعيد قائمة أنواع الطعام لوجبة واحدة منهم . ولكني أعلم ما يلي:كلهم جميعا قد غذوني وأمدوني بالطاقة والقوة اللتين احتجتهم لأعمل ولأعيش. ولو كانت زوجتي لم تقدم لي هذه الوجبات، كان اليوم جسدي قد مات منذ زمن طويل. ومثل ذلك تماما لو لم أذهب للكنيسة من أجل الحصول على غذائي الروحي، لكنت قد مت الآن روحياً. 



- عندما تكون أنت منحنيا وليس أمامك هدف.. فالله يكون مرتفعا وله خطة لك ! 

- الإيمان يرى ما لا يرى، ويصدق الذي لا يمكن تصديقه، وينال المستحيل !! 

- لنشكر الله من أجل اهتمامه بتغذيتنا جسدياً وروحياً. 

- حسنا أنت الآن قد قرأتها.. أعطها إذاً لآخرين !!! 

- عندما يقرع إبليس بابك، قل ببساطة " من فضلك يا يسوع افتح الباب بدلا منى !!!! " 




" غير تاركين اجتماعنا كما لقوم عادة بل واعظين بعضنا بعضا و بالأكثر على قدر ما ترون اليوم يقرب " 

(عبرانيين 10 : 25)


----------



## ابن الشرق (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا نذهب للكنيسه ؟؟؟*

*قصة رائعة 


استمري في الكتابة بهذا الاسلوب الحلو 

فعلا الوعظ يعطي التغذية الروحية لكن للي يريد الاستفادة ! *


----------



## n880 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا نذهب للكنيسه ؟؟؟*

صديقي ابن الشرق أنا أخوك n880 أتشكرك على هذا التشجيع الروحي و الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع...
أشكرك
الرب يباركم
*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2010)

* غير تاركين اجتماعنا كما لقوم عادة بل واعظين بعضنا بعضا و بالأكثر على قدر ما ترون اليوم يقرب " 
(عبرانيين 10 : 25) 
كلنا أعضاء في جسد المسيح وهذا الجسد هو الكنيسة فإن لم أذهب إلى الكنيسة أصبح كأنني يد أو رجل .بترت
 فتكون عرضة للفساد أو هجمات الحيوانات المفترسة .
ميرسى موضوع رااااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

